# Mad River



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Here's some good news for people who fish the Mad River for brown trout.
https://www.urbanacitizen.com/news/74191/where-mad-river-meets-kings-creek


----------



## N8ive (Apr 6, 2020)

I just visited that stretch on Saturday (4/4). Not sure what happened but this stretch *used to have* an S-turn close to where it fed into the Mad but now it doesn't. Also, a lot of the brush has been removed from the sides. In my opinion, this stretch is no longer as good as it used to be. I've fished it for 20+ years, took a look at what it is now and said "Bummer!" However, I can't say too much because I caught my first brook trout (on / along the Mad River) in that area; it was an easy 11", possibly 12". Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

River have a natural desire to straighten themselves out. This is how oxbow lakes are created.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I fished that area middle of last week. First time out since February. Water was at a good level and clarity. Caught one fall stocker and lost another but didn't see much else in about 4 hours. Talked to several people everyone was having about the same luck.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

